# Time to re-grease my Grizzly G1006 Mill/Drill?



## Conrad Hoffman (Nov 20, 2010)

Much as I complain about mill/drills, my old Grizzly G1006 has served me well. I've done a lot of both hobby and professional work on it. It's your basic round column "heavy" mill/drill and I must have bought it almost 20 years ago. Though it's running fine, I have this overwhelming desire to pull the spindle apart and inspect and re-grease the bearings. The big question- has anybody ever pulled the spindle on one of these things apart? What's the easiest way to do it? I have the little exploded diagram that came with it, but it's not the clearest thing as to where to start.

Thanks,
Conrad


----------



## Wheels (Nov 20, 2010)

Try this link.
http://www.fignoggle.com/machines/r...ill-drill-spindle-quill-removal-procedure.htm


----------



## Conrad Hoffman (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, fantastic link. I too fight the vibration and surface finish problem. Some big old mills used front braces and I've considered something along those lines. A pita every time you want to adjust the head, but should be very rigid.

Thanks,
Conrad


----------



## Zigeuner (Jan 31, 2011)

I had a Harbor Freight Mill drill that developed a problem with its R8 collet pin inside. They used a simple metric set screw and it got worn out after a few years. I had to remove the spindle and I did re-grease it incidental to the work. I cleaned out the hole and pressed in a hardened roller and had no further problem with the R8 collets. 

One difficulty was removing the upper pulley. I had to make a puller out of some 1/4" plate steel. this was to grip the main spindle pulley around the second step so as to be able to get my gear puller on the outside of the puller. It came right off. After that, removal of the spindle was straightforward, just like the procedure in the link above. 

Here's a picture of my puller. I made in on the lathe with a four jaw chuck and bored the holes in the plate. Then I split it and welded collars on for the bolts. I couldn't use the gear puller directly on the pulley steps because the pulley was made of aluminum and it would have bent. The pulley in the link appears to be cast iron and would be OK with a gear pulley on the steps like the picture.


----------

